# Black & White issues with win 7



## kickinass (Jan 8, 2012)

i just bought Black and white, installed an it tells me "Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application." i have tried copying the disk to a folder an installed from the folder an i get the same message. Please help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
where did you get the CD from? is it legit?
also try this
uninstall the game
browse the CD and right click on Setup or install (depends on the file you press to install the game) choose properties -> Compatibility 
tick: run this program in compatibility with
and choose Windows XP SP3
click on Apply try to install again and see what happens
if the same thing happened, set the same compatibility for the game shortcut


----------

